# Recommended reading?



## Manok

Are there any books out there I could read on theory to help me improve my composing?


----------



## Mahlerian

Manok said:


> Are there any books out there I could read on theory to help me improve my composing?


What are you looking for specifically? Advice on harmony? On counterpoint? On composition more generally?


----------



## Manok

Two things in particular, I'm looking for advice on developing themes, and harmony. Though I wouldn't mind a general refresher in theory.


----------



## musicsupply

I also want to know more about music please give me book in easy and simple language


----------



## Pugg

musicsupply said:


> I also want to know more about music please give me book in easy and simple language


Which languages? 
Have you tried your local library ?


----------



## Samuel Kristopher

I haven't read many books on composing but I'm reading Schoenberg's at the moment and so far I find his explanations very clear, succinct and easy to understand. He also gives illustrations and examples of what he's teaching at the end of each chapter, which are usually taken from Beethoven or other relevant notable works, and these are good for studying.


----------



## Manok

As far as languages go, French and English are my main ones.


----------

